# Ride Quality: Tuscany vs Vortex



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Is the (2003+) Vortex 'teeth chattering' stiff compared to the Tuscany? No time to race anymore, but I can still wheel-suck w/ the best of 'em. :cryin: Mainly for 25-50mi weekly group rides... I'd likely stay on steel for longer rides anyway, so I'm not looking for plush, but definitely not harsh. 

TIA


----------



## fourflys (Mar 20, 2009)

try the Xicon frame/fork.... great riding bike for $1500...


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Fourflys... still trying to get used to the look of the compact frames w/ sloping top tube and so much seatpost.... 'bout time I entered the 20th Century though, which is why I'm looking at Ti in the 1st place. No litespeed dealers nearby, but I'll see if someone around here has one I can try. Thanks much! :thumbsup:


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a 2006.Tuscany. Lovely bike to ride. Mine has an Ouzo Comp fork and Mavic CXP33 rims on Dura Ace hubs. I also have a Litespeed Icon. I found this a bit to harsh for me, until I swapped the wheels and fork, now it's fine.
I can recommend the Tuscany for long days in the saddle. I'm 56 and a tourer, comfort is the main consideration for me.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Giosblue. I've had the chance to test ride a Tuscany several times and I'm convinced it's a winner... but now that I've started the search, I'm coming across more Vortex's in my size. Not quite sure what to make of that... I'd step up to a Vortex (wouldn't mind driving a Ferrari Pininfarina either ;-), but only if it's comfortable. Comfort has definitely moved up in priority in recent years... Plus, I like keeping things that work for me long term. Love to hear from a Vortex owner... Is the Vortex flat out performance at all cost?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Might want to consider a used Merlin Extralight. Haven't ridden a new extralight, but the older ones really rode smooth. I'm guessing that if you find the right ti frame, you won't be riding steel on your longer rides. The larger the diameter of the tubes, the rougher the ride is going to be. The lovely thing about ti, is that when it flexes, it gives back so fast that no energy is lost. Take your time and find something that you really like cause you'll be able to keep it for a long time. You might want to consider a Pride ti frame. They are a small builder out of tennessee. $1200 for a custom straight gauge ti frame. Do some reading at the Spectrum Bicycles website. It's a company started by Tom Kellog, a pioneer in ti frame building who started Merlin.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the Tuscany would be the better bet for you
Take a look at this link. The Tuscany comes out better for touring.

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/vortex.aspx


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Not to confuse you with another option, but you might want to think about a Classic. The chainstays are little bit longer on the Classic, makes for a slightly smoother ride. Other than that, same geometry as the Tuscany.

Great bikes, can't go wrong with one or the other (assuming it fits).


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys.... Great suggestions! I've decided to pass on the Vortex, which sounds exciting, but really isn't the best fit for me long term. 
Will continue the search for a 2003+ Tuscany, while educating myself on options. I love the idea of a custom and contacted Pride for more info, 
plus I had not considered the Classic prior to today, but like the idea... It's now on the list. 

Funny you should mention the Merlin Extralight. I owned a Merlin mtn bike in the early '90's and loved it, and just purchased a Merlin Camena for my wife. 
I looked at an Extralight frame today... Late 90's edition, according to the owner. In excellent condition... $1K. Hmmmmm.... decisions, decisions. :thumbsup:


----------

